# Defendo & CORE



## Rob Broad (Jul 28, 2004)

How many of the members of MT have studied Defendo, and how many people are familiar with Defendo's new CORE system?  Any opinions on the material especially from people who have trained in either of them.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some other threads pertaining to Defendo, for perusing.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11776&highlight=Defendo

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11248&highlight=Defendo


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 29, 2004)

There was a good article in Black Belt magazine a few months ago about Defendo's core program.  Did anybody get to read it?  If so what did you think?


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> There was a good article in Black Belt magazine a few months ago about Defendo's core program. Did anybody get to read it? If so what did you think?


Yeah I got to read it, if I remember correctly it is a lot like Krav Maga at least from what I remember.  If that is so (I don't know never trained in it but I have trained in Krav Maga) than I think it would be great for beginers but as you become better I think that it is vital to start focusing on where you are placing the strikes

PPKO:EG: :ticked: :waah:


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Jul 29, 2004)

whats defendo?


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 29, 2004)

gyaku-zuki queen said:
			
		

> whats defendo?



See the links above, for a very detailed answer.  

It is a system of self defense based on military precepts and combat techniques.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 29, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> There was a good article in Black Belt magazine a few months ago about Defendo's core program.  Did anybody get to read it?  If so what did you think?



I am sure it is a fine system. It would seem that it is Mr. Wolfe's modified system, and not pure WWII combatives, however.


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 29, 2004)

The gym a mate of mine trains in has just started a Defendo program - although i'm not sure if its Underwood or Wolfe. 

I'll ask him and post results.


----------

